# CPC, CCC, RCC seeking new clients



## stgregor (Jul 18, 2011)

I am a remote coder, auditor and consultant who is seeking additional radiology or cardiology clients.  I am dual certified as a Certified Professional Coder (CPC) and Certified Cardiology Coder (CCC) through the AAPC, and as a Radiology Certified Coder (RCC) through the Radiology Coding Certification Board. I have 12 years experience in billing and coding for primarily the diagnostic and interventional radiology and cardiology specialties. My expertise relates to both professional & technical component physician office and outpatient hospital (APC) billing.

Please note that I am not available for extensive travel, as I am a stay-at-home mother of two with limited child care. As such, my schedule does not allow for a primarily travel-oriented position. Limited local travel in the western Washington state area (Seattle/Tacoma/Olympia) would be acceptable. 

Please contact me at Stacy@Gregorymedicalconsulting.com for additional information. Thank you!


----------

